# Teichbrücke



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all,

wir haben vor, uns eine Teichbrücke zuzulegen... (Länge 5,2m)
Sie soll aus zwei Leimholzbögen und der entsprechenden Beplankung (sagt man das dazu  ) bestehen.
Wahrscheinlich sind diese Bögen kesseldruckimprägniert!

Meine Fragen an Euch dazu: 
1.Kann diese Imprägnierung Schäden durch Auswaschung ins Teichwasser oder so verursachen?? 
2.Habt Ihr eventuell noch einen Tipp, wo man solche Bögen günstig in unsere Nähe kaufen kann?
3.Was für eine Lasur würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? 
4.Welches Holz würdet Ihr als Beplankung empfehlen? Ich möchte die Brücke gerne barfuß betreten können!?

Wie Ihr seht, Fragen über Fragen...  



LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Nette,

ohne Dein bisheriges Konzept komplett verwerfen zu wollen, würde ich Dir aber empfehlen, auf druckimprägniertes Holz komplett zu verzichten. Zum einen werden immer irgendwelche Stoffe ausgespült, zum anderen täuscht es Haltbarkeit nur vor.

Wenn Du schon alles aus Holz machen und bei einheimischem Holz bleiben willst, nehme entweder Eiche oder Lerche (richtig geschrieben?). Die brauchst Du auch nicht mehr großartig streichen.

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber immer Tropenholz (Bongossi, Denya oder dergleichen). Das hält auf jeden Fall ewig.

Eine andere, aus meiner Sicht auch sehr gute Lösung wäre, wenn Du Dir die eigentliche Konstruktion aus verzinktem und beschichteten Metall fertigen läßt. Dies hört sich zwar erst aufwendig und teuer an, ist es aber nicht. Auf diesem Gestell kannst Du dann die Trittbretter festschrauben. Da würde ich dann aber auch wieder eines der genannten Harthölzer nehmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

*Re*




hallo
ich stell mal ein paar meiner Brücken vor
Vielleicht gefällt Dir was davon ,
dann würde ich Dir das LV schreiben und Du kannst 
Dir Angebote von Schlossern aus deinem Einzugsbereich machen lassen.
Als Belag würde ich Eiche Robinie oder Bankirai ,in der Reihenfolge!
empfehlen und 
das dann ohne chem. Holzschutz in Ehren altern lassen !

schönen Tag

mein Teich s.a. Album


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Nette schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Kann diese Imprägnierung Schäden durch Auswaschung ins Teichwasser oder so verursachen??



Insbesondere in der Anfangszeit wird überschüssiges vom Holz nicht aufgenommenes Salz in den Teich gespült.



			
				Nette schrieb:
			
		

> 3.Was für eine Lasur würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


Ich würde eher ein Öl empfehlen, z.B. von Osmo
http://www.osmo.de/osmocms/produkte/...color/holz_spezial_oele.php



			
				Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich würde ich aber immer Tropenholz (Bongossi, Denya oder dergleichen). Das hält auf jeden Fall ewig.


Wobei man hier beachten muss, daß diese Hölzer (auch abhängig von der Region) teilweise sehr stark arbeiten. Meine Bangkirai-Terasse ist rund 7 Meter lang. Zwischen Sommer und Winter schafft die ca. 30 cm Längenänderung. Da entstehen irre Kräfte. Je nachdem wie die Unterkonstruktion aussieht, kann das sehr problematisch sein. Bei mir hat es z.B. Edelstahlschrauben nicht irgendwo rausgerissen, sondern einfach durchgebrochen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Guido,

das mit dem Arbeiten des Holzes ist sicher richtig. Bei einer Brücke hast Du aber nur ca. 60 - 80 cm lange Stücke. Bei 80 cm sollte man allerdings noch eine Mittelplanke anlegen.

Ich denke, dass dann eigentlich nichts mehr passieren kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

*re*

ich vergaß zu erwähnen :
ich empfehle natürlich Stahlwangen und Holzbeplankung
dabei sind alle Formen möglich von überhöht , über gerade
bis durchhängend
und der Stahl muß weder dominieren noch sichtbar sein .

Tragende Teile aus Holz bedürfen einen aufwendigen Holzschutz
wirksam gegen Pflanzen (Pilze) und Tiere (Holzschädlinge)
keines dieser Gifte macht einen Unterschied zwischen
GUT und BÖSE....... !


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

*re*

ich bin´s schon wieder

Die nächste Brücke die ICH mir baue ,
würde ich mit gebrauchtem Kleinpflaster anlegen und die Fugen schön bemoosen lassen 
oder gleich mit Rasen gestalten .

gehentutalles ! hatnichtjeder !

nur mal so als Vorschlag  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> das mit dem Arbeiten des Holzes ist sicher richtig. Bei einer Brücke hast Du aber nur ca. 60 - 80 cm lange Stücke. Bei 80 cm sollte man allerdings noch eine Mittelplanke anlegen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass dann eigentlich nichts mehr passieren kann.



Bei einer so langen Brücke sind vermutlich 80 bis 100 cm Breite besser. Du hast natürlich recht, das die Längenänderung bei den Planken überschaubar und unproblematisch ist. Ich dachte nur an die 5,20 Meter langen Bögen. Falls die aus massiven Bangkirai sein sollen. Vermutlich ist das da aber auch unproblematischer als bei einer planen Holzterasse. Wahrscheinlich würde sich die Brücke im Winter nur etwas stärker wölben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all,

erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!!  
Da bin ich aber platt!!

Das sich etwas aus der Imprägnierung löst hatte ich mir schon gedacht...
Obwohl die ganzen Fertigbrücken aus Baumarkt und Co. ja sicherlich auch alle kesseldruckimpr. sind!
Mein Problem ist vor allem die tragende Konstruktion...

@ Karsten:

Die Brücken auf Deinen Bildern (ist das im Leipziger Zoo?) gehen in die Richtung, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte! Machst Du sowas etwa hauptberuflich?
Bei der Brücke sollte eigentlich kein Metall sichtbar sein, wobei man das sicherlich auch noch schön gestalten könnte... 
Sie wird auf 2 ehemaligen Grenzsteinen leicht erhöht ruhen und sollte nach oben gebogen sein... max. 35cm... ich möchte noch bequem ins Wasser fassen können...
Was für ein "LV" (ich bin da echt zu dusselig...) würdest Du mir schreiben wollen?? Und was würde das dann kosten?

Ich hab ja schon mal unseren Schmied danach gefragt... er meinte nur, wir sollen ein Zieh- oder Biegewerk, oder sowas, ausfindig machen, die uns das Metall in die richtige Form bringen... :? 

Eichenbeplankung.... hmm... kostet sicher auch ne Stange... wird dafür aber wahrscheinlich ewig halten!?


Also denne, @ all...

Liebe Grüße 

Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

*re*

hallo
DIE Brücken sind in Erfurt und Frankfurt und bei mir .

ich baue hauptberuflich leider nur manchmal Brücken 8) 

LV heißt Leistungsverzeichnis und beschreibt eigentlich nur die Leistung
die der Auszuführende anzubieten hat.
beinhaltet Planungsleistung,Konstruktion

Metall muß nicht sichtbar sein s.a.die Bilder


_unseren Schmied danach gefragt... er meinte nur, *wir* sollen ein Zieh- oder Biegewerk, oder sowas, ausfindig machen, die uns das Metall in die richtige Form bringen.._
och,nö         :stumm: 


ich würde sagen : Du solltest mal Seine "Mitbewerber" aufsuchen
gelbe Seiten :!: 

sägerauhe 40 o. 50mm Bohlen oder Stammware
 kauft man im Sägewerk oder beim Forst
NICHT bei obi ! 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

*zur Inspiration*

aus  Günter Nitschkes *Japanische Gärten*
1993 benedikt taschen verlag


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

hallo nette,

mein steg - ca. 8m lang hat als unterkonstruktion verzinkte stahlträger - als holz wurde unbehandeltes bankirai gewählt.
http://forum.tommis-page.de/album_pic.php?pic_id=822

guidos anregung was die ausdehnung betrifft kann ich begrentzt nachvollziehen - aber laut meinen erfahrungen sollte ab 6mm schraubendurchmesser und je befestigungspunkt und brett an beiden außenkanten je eine schraube, kein problem entstehen.

meine bisherigen erfahrungen mit bankirai sind ansonsten sehr positiv.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> guidos anregung was die ausdehnung betrifft kann ich begrentzt nachvollziehen - aber laut meinen erfahrungen sollte ab 6mm schraubendurchmesser und je befestigungspunkt und brett an beiden außenkanten je eine schraube, kein problem entstehen.



Auf einer Stahlunterkonstruktion sieht das sicher anders aus.

Da ich das schöne Bangkirai-Holz nicht mit 400 Schrauben durchlöchern wollte, habe ich mir die (scheißteuren) Igel-Edelstahlkrallen zugelegt. Die Krallen selbst halten auch super und trotz der auftretenden Kräfte kommen die Bretter nicht aus den Krallen. Dafür bricht es teilweise die Schrauben weg, mit denen die Krallen in der Holz-Unterkonstruktion verschraubt sind. Die verschraubte Abschlusstraverse am Wasser hat es in diesem Winter ebenfalls abgesprengt.









Das Holz selber finde ich nach wie vor superschön.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all,

vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps und Bilder!! 

Für die Entscheidung, welches Holz als Beplankung drauf kommt, hab ich ja noch Zeit, bis die tragende Konstruktion fertig ist!
@ karsten

Dann werd ich mal die gelben Seiten zu Hause wälzen!! 
Unter welcher Bezeichnung werde ich da eigentlich am ehesten fündig??



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> sägerauhe 40 o. 50mm Bohlen oder Stammware
> kauft man im Sägewerk oder beim Forst
> NICHT bei obi ! 8)



O.k. dann werd ich mal sehen, wo ich die hier herbekomm...
Wir haben hier in der näheren Umgebung eher weniger Forst und erst recht kein Sägewerk! Zumindest nicht, das ich wüßte... 
Nur teure Holzhändler!!  

@ Jürgen

Für einen Steg ist das ja alles auch nicht sooo kompliziert (denk ich mal...), aber die Brücke soll unbedingt gebogen sein, da kann ich also nicht einfach so verzinkte Stahlträger oder dicke Holzbalken kaufen... aber den Stahl hinterher noch verzinken zu lassen ist eigentlich eine sehr gute Idee!!

Irgendwie werd ich doch noch zu meiner Brücke kommen!? :twisted: 

LG

Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Annett,

die Unterkonstruktion kannst Du Dir wohl am besten in einer Schlosserei fertigen lassen. Die machen sie im Zweifel auf Maß, biegen sie so stark, wie zu es möchtest, verzinken sie anschließend und wenn Du es willst, beschichten sie sie auch noch (dann hast Du sie in der Farbe, in der Du sie haben möchtest und es sieht nicht mehr so sehr nach Metall aus).

Über die Beplankung würde ich mir aber auch schon Gedanken machen, da Du Dir vom Schlosser auch direkt Löcher in die Konstruktion bohren lassen solltest, durch die Du die Verschraubung für die Planken steckst. Du mußt also zumindestens wissen, wie breit die Bretter der Beplankung sind, um die Löcher bohren zu können.

Nach dem Holz solltest Du Dich auch noch aus dem Grund erkundigen, weil meistens recht "krumme" Maße/Längen im Angebot sind. Die Breite der Brücke kannst Du daher auch so berechnen, dass Du beim Holz möglichst wenig Verschnitt hast.


----------

